# should there be water in the drainage layer?



## Zyzzyzus (Oct 14, 2014)

I've had my 12 x 12 x 18 terrarium up for a week or two now. I've been misting once or twice a day, and it seems like everything is rooting, except for maybe the brom. Actually, it could be, I just don't want to pull too hard and pull it off the background. I have the little exo terra hygrometer inside though I know those are famous for being inaccurate. It says my humidity is about 70-90% depending on where I put it in the tank. The substrate (ABG mix) is moist but there is no fog on the glass and no water collecting in the drainage layer. I'm going away for a few days in November. Should I pour some water into the drainage layer? At present, nothing is really growing, but everything looks perky, like they're getting water through their roots.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

What kind of drainage layer did you use? It certainly wouldn't hurt to have half an inch or so, just make sure the water isn't in contact with your substrate, or it will get soggy.


----------



## Zyzzyzus (Oct 14, 2014)

I used expanded clay pellets. The drainage layer is about 1.5" thick so I will add a little water. Thanks!


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes the bottom should have a layer of water, this creates a humidity tray in the bottom that keeps the soil moist so it doesn't dry out and keeps the humidity stable in the vivarium.


----------

